# Groovy Deployment Maven



## cousa (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Forum,
wie erstellt Ihr Jar Files usw.mit Groovy und einem Build System? Kennt Ihr eine gute/aktuelle Seite für automatisches Deployment und Buildverwaltung m besten mit Maven? Das fehlt mir noch für Groovy.

Viele Grüße
cousa


----------



## kama (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

für den Anfang mal die folgendenen Links:

Maven Handbook: Chapter2.Groovy Maven

Groovy - Home

Home - GMaven - Codehaus

Writing your pom files in Groovy - a sneek preview of Maven 3's polyglot features

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## bygones (25. Mai 2010)

groovy erstellt "normale" class files, also kannst du wie mit Java jegliches Buildsystem nutzen dir auch jars zu erzeugen.

Vielleicht interessiert dich auch Gradle - Home


----------



## cousa@work (28. Mai 2010)

Danke Ihr beiden für die Links und Hinweise! GMaven hatte ich schon entdeckt nur wollte das irgendwie nicht mit meinem Maven3 aber da muss ich wohl noch ein wenig Config Arbeit durchführen. 
Irgendwie hatte ich doch glatt ignoriert hat Groovy zu "identischen" classen führt und somit wie java zu behandel ist *Wald vor lauter bäumen nicht seh Modus*

cu cousa


----------

